# Sin City Is Back With A Dame to Kill For Trailer!



## Daf57 (Mar 7, 2014)

Video: Star Studded, Violent And Delectable  Nine Years After It First Premiered, Sin City Is Back With A Dame to Kill For Trailer!

Nine years after the surprise noir hit Sin City premiered, we get our first glimpse of the sequel, Frank Millers Sin City: A Dame to Kill For. The violent black-and-white film based on the graphic novel will feature a huge cast that includes Josh Brolin, Jessica Alba, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Bruce Willis and Eva Green. The film is set to hit theaters on August 22. Will you watch it?


----------



## Edika (Mar 7, 2014)

I loved the first Sin City and while I was aware of the graphic novels before the movie, it gave me an incentive to read them! It will be awesome to some of the other stories come to life! I am going to find the date it comes to the UK and book it from NOW!


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 7, 2014)

Me, too! Love the 1st one and looking forward to this one.


----------



## Edika (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I have seen the first Sin City 3 or 4 times! Wouldn't mind watching it again since the last time was a couple of years ago !


----------



## asher (Mar 7, 2014)

Gonna miss Clive Owen, but: hell yes!


----------



## ridner (Mar 8, 2014)

fukkk yes!


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 8, 2014)

asher said:


> Gonna miss Clive Owen, but: hell yes!



agreed. Im not familiar enough with the stories, but is Brolin playing the character of Dwight now?


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh man! Just noticed Devon Aoki (Miho) is not returning... - will still be epic tho!


----------



## Chewy5150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Brolin is playing dwight before facial reconstruction. This movie is gonna be excellent!


----------



## asher (Mar 11, 2014)

Chewy5150 said:


> Brolin is playing dwight before facial reconstruction. This movie is gonna be excellent!



Oooh loopholes


----------



## Xaios (Mar 11, 2014)

I keep reading the thread title as "Sim City."


----------



## asher (Mar 11, 2014)

Xaios said:


> I keep reading the thread title as "Sim City."


 
_Sim City: A Game To Rage Over_


----------



## mongey (Mar 11, 2014)

I haden't seen that. all kinds of win there

love the original


----------

